# Small Scabs Behind Ears and Chin?



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

Lately the boys have had 1 maybe 2 small scabs under thier chin and behind thier ears. The scabs are super small but still i don't know if i should be worried. I know that my grand mothers dog has taken a new likeing to them when she comes for a visit. She sits infront of the cage and stares at them and im alittle worried about fleas? I've checked thier whole bodys and can't find any bugs. Theres no missing hair around the scabs. Thier just small scaps escp. under then chin. Should i be worried about fleas? Is it mites? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Sounds like mites to me, as you can see fleas. Syptoms for mites are scabs around the neck, chin, ears, and rump, as well as ichy rats. I'd go get something from the vet for it.


----------



## Lovely Rats (May 14, 2012)

Could it be their diet? Is there extra protein?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Classic place to find mite scabs which are microscopic...you will only see the scabs the itchy rat inflicts on itself when its being bitten over and oer.










Time to treat with Reviolution or with Ivermectin.


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

I was afriad that might be the case. Even though the scabs are very tiny and hard to see they really dont look nothing like the pic?  Reasearching  Reviolution and Ivermectin. Ok, so i searched ivermectin and alot of what i pulled up were front line plus tablets for dogs. Are those acceptable? im not really sure what im looking for lol. If i call my vet and ask for info on the 2 products... can he help me a bit more?


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

The best (safest) method of dosing with Ivermectin is orally. You can get horse wormer paste containing 1.87% Ivermectin from KV Vet Supply very inexpensively. http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/productr...alse&mscssid=6066AF732DD24D5E8199D7D7ECCCDB35 Or you can go to your local feed/tack store and buy some. Brand names are Ivercare, Rotectin 1, Equimectrin, Equalvan, Zimecterin. As long as it says it contains 1.87% Ivermectin it's what you want. Dose: Using a toothpick, give the rat a small amount (about the size of an uncooked grain of white rice) once a week for three weeks. If you have to order it through the mail and want to get rid of the lice right away, go to your local pet store and buy Mite & Lice Spray made for birds or small animals. It will kill any live lice, but you will still need to give the Ivermectin for three weeks to be sure the infestation is gone. Make sure you completely clean and sanitize everything the rat lives in and has come in contact with.I found this on a fourn website like this one. Does this sound right? I think they were actually talking about killing a lice infesstation.


----------

